
A Marketing Guy Nails the Problem with Software Companies - rams
http://cycle-gap.blogspot.com/2008/10/marketing-guy-nails-problem-with.html
======
tristmegistus
The problem of unqualified people responsible for making decision is not
limited to software companies.

A misconception that can cause this is the belief that people are
interchangeable. Sure, smart people can learn to play almost any role. But,
practically, someone learning a role will make more mistakes and take longer
than someone who already has some success in that role.

~~~
gamble
This attitude frequently comes from the top, since plenty of MBA types are
convinced that a good manager can manage any company, whether it's producing
software or sugar water.

------
ram1024
i think that it's not necessarily that we have outer-role people performing
the roles they're not accustomed to, it's more that one person cannot be
everything necessary to create a successful software application. the problem
is communication, because since we don't have this miracle "jack of all"
person, we're functioning as separate body parts of the business frankenstein
monster, each part having misconceptions of what the other is doing and is
supposed to do.

it's because of this that you can have the best design, best bizdev, best
engineer and still fail because you lack the cohesion to create one solid
being. the glue you need is great management.

